# OMG. Squee! Baby pancake tortoise photo..



## littleginsu (Mar 4, 2014)

On tortoisesupply.com, I mean, baby tortoises/turtles are just freaking adorable, but, this... This takes the cake! 







The *pan*cake... Lol! Thank you, thank you. I'll be here all week. Please tip the wait staff.


But seriously, this baby is too stinking cute!!


----------



## doletorts (Mar 4, 2014)

Awwwww. This makes me want a baby tort


Hehe


----------



## Ida (Mar 5, 2014)

Adorable [TURTLE]


----------



## wellington (Mar 5, 2014)

Very cute. The pancakes just might be my next species


----------



## HerpMS (Mar 5, 2014)

I agree Wellington I would love to have one of these cuties next!


----------



## iluvrussiantorts (Mar 5, 2014)

sssssqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee rollercoaster syndrom of cuteness to the


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm still waitingâ€¦sigh


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 5, 2014)

Turtle porn. Nice.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 5, 2014)

And who doesn't smile when they see it?


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 5, 2014)

91% of the human population. 
"Ewwwwwww Tiffany what is wrong with you!?!?!" Is a pretty common response.


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 5, 2014)

*snort* That.Last.Photo.PRICELESS,


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 5, 2014)

I want some too!!! I even have names picked out. I don't see any in my near future so keep posting pictures


----------



## Tim/Robin (Mar 6, 2014)

How about this?





Or?





Or?


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 6, 2014)

Tim/Robin said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way, Way WAY too cute.

This is high poison stuff.........I think I'm dead! ! ! !


----------



## littleginsu (Mar 6, 2014)

OM-FREAKING-G! You are killing me!!!


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 6, 2014)

They are soooo cute!!!


----------

